# mail demande le mot de passe pour yahoo



## fwedo (15 Octobre 2004)

salut,

j'utilise mail depuis 7-8 mois ss pb. je vais chercher mes message yahoo, en passant par le pop que j'ai configuré. tout marchait très bien.
or depuis 4-5 jours, il me demande sans arret mon mot de passe yahoo. 
evidement, j'ai coché la case "garder le mot de passe dans le trousseau de clef"

ca fait ca à d'autre yahoo users ? ou y'a que moi ??? en meme tps, je ne vois pas d'ou ca peut venir....

Fred


----------



## alixxx (17 Novembre 2004)

Pour ma part j'essaye d'installer mon compte yahoo sur mail... mais rien à faire il me demande sans cesse mon mot de passe... que j'ai aussi mis dans mon trousseau

 D'autre part j'ai compte à l'université de Lille 1 et mail me demande régulièrement mon mot de passe... sauf que cette fois là, malgres le désagrement enjendré, çà marche ... mais pas pour Yahoo

 Merci d'avance


----------



## bazino (1 Septembre 2008)

J'ai un problème identique même lorsque Mail n'est pas chargé. J'ai toutes les 5 mn une fenêtre qui me demande mon mdp Yahoo!. c'est vraiment pénible : si je laisse mon mac en marche une journée, j'ai une cinquantaine de fenêtres à fermer.

Merci de votre aide.


----------

